# USCG Vizsla



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I had no idea that the USCG used Vizslas in this role


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

me neither, but very cool! i knew that they are used for explosives though, one of my favorite ones is this






Matka is an old Hungarian world for bride / fiancee


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

So cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I can see what present to get my Vizsla Rafa for Christmas now!


----------



## Ednied1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Very 😎


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Those dogs are so well trained! They are used in some many different situations from boats to helicopters to sniffing around in buses and subway cars for special events. They are remarkable.
Want to see what Feco is up to? Check out the USCG Facebook page “ Feco Friday’s” They post picture of him each Friday. It’s fun to check in.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

This V (Tater) is one of five dogs in the world with the title SAR-W for search and rescue: https://www.facebook.com/tater.sarcanine.3

I've been following him b/c he came from the same breeder and same sire as our male V Milo.....pretty cool story behind him and his handler.


----------

